# ..dooka | Baker21 | Bentley Continetal GT | Full Correction..



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all..

This is my first post in the Studio, so fingers crossed I haven't broken any rules ..

The owner of this Bentley contacted dooka to see if we could remove the paint film and breathe new life into the paint work. The paint was in a very sorry state. A full paint correction was booked in. dooka drafted Baker21 from on this forum, to help out on this detail. And what a great addition to the detail he was.

This is some of the hardest paint I have come across,and this baby was one tough mother..









Lets start buy removing some of the film to see what we were dealing with.









Decided to remove all of the film before washing at this point, as it was coming off relatively easily. Out with the heat gun.









The bonnet sorted.









And this is what we were left with. The crazy thing is, the paint film was applied over this. Now that we here at dooka just don't get. Poor workmanship in our opinion.









Rear quarter removed. Can you guess when this Bentley was last washed?









And can you guess who this Bentley was last washed by?









After removing the film, there was a small amount of adhesive left behind from the paint protection film. So out with the glue remover.









Autosmart Tardis doing one of its things, removing/dissolving glue.









And if we didn't need reminding. On with the many wash stages.









It was a fairly dull and cold day, so the pictures aren't the best I am afraid.









You can see how dirty the door is compared to the rear quarter, where the film has been removed.









A closer view, and you can see how dull and dirty this Bentley is. If not, the following few pictures should give you a general idea.













































Engine bay too looking a little unloved.




































Started the wash process by cleaning the wheels on this detail









Wheel cleaner applied, and left to dwell.









The wheel backs and inners cleaned with an EZ Detail brush.









And a wheel woollie.









And a dooka wheel Finger woollie. These are great for getting at the wheel backs.









A selection of other brushes were also used to clean the wheels.









Some IronX was used to remove any iron fillings, mainly from brake dust. Very little, which surprised me.









Wheel arches sprayed with APC and a De greaser, then scrubbed with a brush.









Tyre walls scrubbed, leaving this. Much improved.









Once the wheels were cleaned, I went around the car with some APC, De greaser and a selection of brushes to clean all the areas such as the door shuts, badges, panel gaps and grilles etc.































































Once all the little areas had been cleaned, the car was foamed and left to dwell.









Then washed with a dooka wash mitt.









dooka also produce their own high quality small wash mitts, which are great for cleaning smaller areas.









Even though the car had been de-tared, we still managed to pick some up, this is the worst of the claying.









After de taring and claying, re foamed the Bentley.









Then dried down with an uber drying towel.

*On with the Correction..*









Paint reading were taken. especially important do to the amount of correction needed.









And they varied all over the car, indicating a few repairs.









A test section was taped up, to test which pad and polish combinations that were going to be needed for this paint correction detail. I was happy with this.









The polish and pad combinations were giving a good 98% correction in most places.









Rear quarter very swirly.









The rear quarter not swirly.









Once the correction had been completed, the car was re foamed and rinsed down to remover polishing dust, and help remove the oils from polishing. The oils can hide some minor defects.









The engine bay looking a lot brighter.




























*AFTERS..*









The wheels were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn.









Tyres were dressed with Swissvax Pnue.









Coming up are a few obligatory reflection shots. The paint was treated to blackfire sealant and a layer of Swissvax Best of Show carnauba wax.
































































*Exterior:*
G101 APC 
Meguiars De greaser 
Hyper Wash
Valet Pro Citrus Prewash 
Built Hamber Clay
3M FC+
Meguiars M205
Blackfire Paint Sealant
Swissvax Best of show

*Wheels & Tyres:*
G101 APC
AS Tardis
Meguairs Wheel Cleaner 
Carpro IronX
Swissvax Autobahn
Swissvax Pnue

*Tools used:*
Paint Depth Reader
LED Lenser 200 Lumen torch
Flex Rotary
Wool Cutting pads
3M Yellow and Blue Pads
Selection of microfibre towels 
Uber Drying Towels
Brushes
*Baker21*[not that he is a tool, or is he ]

I hope you have enjoyed this write up, questions, suggestions or comments welcome.

You can also find this write up on dookas website here


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Lovely work, what a shocking condition.

The car is actually blue! 

I like your website, nice and slick.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank you Spoony. .

It did miraculously change colour durring the correction ..


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very Nice indeed Mr Dooka & Baker

Lovely attention shame about mr Q though :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Mr Face said:


> Very Nice indeed Mr Dooka & Baker
> 
> Lovely attention shame about mr Q though :lol:


Call mt *STUPID* [a good few will ], but I don't understand the Q reference ..


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Great work.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Good work lads. Nice first write up,good images and plenty of content.:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work!
Can't believe someone put paintshield over the bodywork in that condition :doublesho
At least it's now looking like a car of that caliber should :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nice work on the conti, also website nice and clear and good content,well done sir


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work Dooka and Baker, some turn around there.

Welcome as a Supporter too Dooka :thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

very impressive turn around !!!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the write up, the website and the work. :thumb:

What does 'dooka' mean, not heard it before?


----------



## PooPer (Mar 26, 2011)

On Website....Instead of Gallery, Portfolio will be better IMO


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

amiller said:


> I like the write up, the website and the work. :thumb:
> 
> What does 'dooka' mean, not heard it before?


dooka [duka] is Swahili for shop, coming from a White African family, I decided to use one of the words I grew up with. I just liked the word, and thought it fairly catchy ..

Thank you for the compliments ..


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

PooPer said:


> On Website....Instead of Gallery, Portfolio will be better IMO


I thought long and hard about it, and now you have thrown a spanner in the works ..

Don't ever give me a choice, I will spend years thinking about it..


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Very nice write up!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great turnaround guys! :thumb:

You've certainly done that Bentley proud! :buffer:

Good luck with the Professional venture Rob! 

Alan W


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work done..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Great write up Rob and nice end result - and :thumb: for being supporter - did you do that old Merc in the end? - :O)


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Great write up Rob and nice end result - and :thumb: for being supporter - did you do that old Merc in the end? - :O)


What this one ..



















Write up coming soon..



Alan W said:


> Great turnaround guys! :thumb:
> 
> You've certainly done that Bentley proud! :buffer:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, been running full time for around 18 months now and going strong ..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work Rob (and Simon), look forward to seeing some more write-ups on here, I trust some of the tasty motors mentioned on your twitter will be making an appearance in the studio?

Fancy calling Mr Baker a tool:lol:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Your van is awesomeeeee!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate - Enjoyed that :thumb:


----------



## PooPer (Mar 26, 2011)

dooka said:


> I thought long and hard about it, and now you have thrown a spanner in the works ..
> 
> Don't ever give me a choice, I will spend years thinking about it..


 Great website....great work....waiting for your other threads...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning and welcome to the Studio.. great work!!


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

look smart those wheels are soo nice when they are cleaned up !


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Good write up and congrats on becoming a supporter. Glad you said what Dooka mean's as I was going to ask. Is that garage your's or customer's? I like the idea of the 2nd door for access to the garden.

Also website gets a :thumb: from me.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ant_s said:


> Is that garage your's or customer's? I like the idea of the 2nd door for access to the garden.


it was the customer's garage, but i liked the idea so much too, i nicked it for my new garage.. 



SimonBash said:


> Fancy calling Mr Baker a tool:lol:


I know, but he knows I love him ..


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

dooka said:


> it was the customer's garage, but i liked the idea so much too, i nicked it for my new garage..


Yeah makes alot of sense to be able to get the car in the safety of your garden, and if you don't have alot of space at the front of the garage. So do you work out of your garage, or mobile? Or both?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply fantastic work guys!

A terrible state of affairs on a fantastic colour!

Do you do mostly mobile or unit work, Rob?

Keep up the good work. Looking forward to reading more.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work chaps :thumb:

Neil


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

ant_s said:


> So do you work out of your garage, or mobile? Or both?





gally said:


> Do you do mostly mobile or unit work, Rob?


I work both mobile and from a unit. I can drive out the other side of the unit and work in some privacy. I built a unit nice and close to my home, as it was cheaper than renting for a year [friends in the building trade] and closer to home for security reasons..



Perfection Detailing said:


> Nice work chaps :thumb:
> 
> Neil


Was going to pop up and see you next week Neil, weds or thurs. I believe Nathan is also coming down for a remap at Motech. Maybe we could all meet up ..

To give you an idea. Waiting to get a ramp and nearly sorted. Still need to finish a few bits off too..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lovely lady...:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Great work Rob, I can't really believe you mentioned me on this one as I only helped you out one evening...........

Loving the images of the garage Rob, it's looking great and I also like the water marking on the pics........:thumb:

As a side note, Rob did a great job on this Bentley and he is truly great to work with, great to see on you here now in the public eye, all the best for the details ahead mate......:wave:

Oh and while I remember, I am comfortable with being called a 'tool'.......


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Don't you list Jules under the tools section on your details, Si? 

Thanks for the pics Rob, uber jealous mate.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Loving the images of the garage Rob, it's looking great and I also like the water marking on the pics........:thumb:


+1 unit is looking tip top Rob:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Don't you list Jules under the tools section on your details, Si?
> 
> Thanks for the pics Rob, uber jealous mate.


To be fair that's not a bad point Kev..........:lol:

I also agree with you, I am jealous.............


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

*Noticed an error on your site*

Hi Dooka,
In the X Map section you have repeated the following:

day or standing quarter mile events. Because each X-Map is tuned to work with a specific make and model, you can rest-assured that the outstanding performance gains won't be at the expense of an over-stressed engine.

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

now it looks as it should look. great work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## paul.sessions (May 3, 2011)

great job there


----------

